# Peacock eel questions.



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, I brought a peacock home under a week ago and have a few questions.

I know these little guys feed at night (he stays burried in the day), how do I know if he is eating or even alive for that matter? I put his food in the tank and notice the other fish especially my angels going after it, I also see the food on the bottom each morning. I don't want the debris in the tank so I clean it up every other day. I even thought of not feeding him, maybe he'll come out. Dumb, huh? IDK

I am fearful of cleaning the gravel now that he is living under the rock. I don't want to squish him in an attempt to clean. I am having to be really careful which is making the cleaning job take a lot longer. Is there a better way? I want to upset the tank/gravel in such a way that he makes himself seen so that I can clean around him. I don't do that out of fear that I could hurt him.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Spiney eels are always willing to eat frozen bloodworms IME, but not always successful in competing for food. With patience and a little luck the bugger may learn too eat pellets, but not always. Best bet would be to feed frozen bloodworms amd see if the eel come out for some before the other fish clean them up. Another trick is to put the food into a bottle (that the narrow eel can get into but the other fish can't) and place that in the tank, maybe at night if it won't come out for food by day.


----------

